# Reading tides and best time to fish?



## hsk3502 (May 17, 2012)

Is it better to fish when the high tide is comming in or vice versa? Also, I went to the Three mile bridge the other day and noticed the current was going out when the report said the high tide was coming in. I mean the current was going towards the traffic bridge next to it. What's up with that?


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Tides*

Tides don't go in and out. They go up and down. If you would have given the exact time you were seeing the tidal current flowing toward the traffic bridge a solution to your question could be found.


----------



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

Haha, I guess someone is too advanced for such a question. He's right though, tides go up and down, but the water has to come IN & go OUT for the water to go up and down, it doesn't come from below the sand . Sometimes, just before the tide turns, it will "suck" water in, which is probably the cause for what you experienced. I've found my best luck about 1-2 hours before high tide, and 1-2 hours before low tide. Just remember to get the tide for where you are fishing. There are a ton of websites for this. Pensacola Pass tide will not be the same as 3 mile bridge, and so on. I'm not an expert by any means, but this is what I've experienced after 20 years fishing inshore with no boat. Keep trying the tides, see what works best for your particular spot. Also try different baits & techniques for the different tides (live/plastic, minnows/shrimp, on the bottom/top/partially submerged). Good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Boliver T Wheelock said:


> Tides don't go in and out. They go up and down. If you would have given the exact time you were seeing the tidal current flowing toward the traffic bridge a solution to your question could be found.


ok so explain what is meant by the terms "incoming and outgoing tides"...? Oh...I do agree the water rises to the point of a high tide and susides to a point of low tide.


----------



## hsk3502 (May 17, 2012)

www.tides4fishing.com is a tide chart for dummies like myself. It even tells me the hours I should be fishing. I came to a conclusion that the hours it recommends are fairly accurate from my experience last week. Very good site.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks HSK, GREAT site, I now have it as a favorite !!!!!!!!!


----------

